
Profits are too high – America needs a giant dose of competition - kevmo
https://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21695385-profits-are-too-high-america-needs-giant-dose-competition-too-much-good-thing
======
janemanos
Really don't see a sensible margin that can be given back to passengers. If
you make 2-3$ per seat sold, then you already double the profit by selling a
coke to passengers.

